# Torno de seguridad



## rapter

Hola. Alguien sabe como se dice "torno de seguridad" en ingles?
El tipico torno en el que tienes que pasar la tarjeta de seguridad para poder acceder al interior de un edificio.

Gracias.


----------



## honeyheart

En inglés no sé, pero en español ¡¿se llama "torno"?!


----------



## rapter

Al menos en algunas partes de España si.


----------



## lalomarquez

Quizá esto sea de ayuda:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turnstile


----------



## Ritoha

Hola,
(electronic) swipecards.


----------



## jalibusa

honeyheart said:


> En inglés no sé, pero en español ¡¿se llama "torno"?!


 Es una referencia al torno de alfarero, que gira en un eje vertical. Lo he visto en el Rio de la Plata aplicado al dispositivo que varias generaciones atrás tenían en su frente los asilos de huérfanos en los que la gente depositaba los niños y los hacía girar con su carga hacia el interior del asilo. Aterrador. 
El aparato accionado por monedas o tarjeta se llama en Uruguay "molinete".


----------



## lalomarquez

¿Introducían así a los niños a los asilos para conservar el anonimato de quienes los entregaban o con qué fin se usaba ese método? ¿para que los niños no pudieran salirse? Yo recuerdo haber visto sistemas semejantes para conservar el anonimato, pero en los moteles cuando te llevan algún servicio al cuarto ;-)


----------



## jalibusa

La idea era el anonimato y la protección física de los niños, que eran casi siempre recién nacidos.


----------



## lalomarquez

Muy interesante, no imaginaba que se usara ese tipo de métodos para esos lugares. Supongo que sería algo así como un "buzón" de niños.


----------



## Gregory MD

jalibusa said:


> Es una referencia al torno de alfarero, que gira en un eje vertical. Lo he visto en el Rio de la Plata aplicado al dispositivo que varias generaciones atrás tenían en su frente los asilos de huérfanos en los que la gente depositaba los niños y los hacía girar con su carga hacia el interior del asilo. Aterrador.
> El aparato accionado por monedas o tarjeta se llama en Uruguay "molinete".


Por lo menos acá eso se llama *torniquete*. Y como dice lalomarquez, en inglés es *turnstile *


Por cierto, aquí ritoha se refiere a la tarjeta, ¿verdad?, no al molinete / torniquete / torno.


Ritoha said:


> Hola,
> (electronic) swipecards.



Además, interesante (y escalofriante a la vez) lo del "buzón de niños".


----------



## joseluisblanco

Tengo entendido que también se usa el *torno* en los conventos de clausura, para pasar alimentos, mensajes, etc., y restringir el contacto con el exterior.


----------

